

Fragmentions – linking to any text - epeus
http://epeus.blogspot.com/2014/04/fragmentions-linking-to-any-text.html

======
a3n
Yes please.

Right now, "bookmarks" are not what we traditionally have used bookmarks for.
A bookmark marks a place _within_ a book, but a web bookmark marks the book,
or a chapter within a book.

You may say a web page is a page, but if I'm working through a long and dense
page I'd like to be able to mark and remember where on that page I was when I
come back a day or few later. And as the article points out, I don't want to
have to inspect the source for linkable parts that may or may not have been
put there.

If there's no web standard for this in the future, it seems at least ripe for
a browser addon.

------
epeus
So you want an extension that lets you select some text and bookmark it as a
fragmention? Sounds possible.

